# a lot of people didn't put their name on their sheet



## Charlie Parker

C'est ce que je dirais spontanément à une classe. Ça m'énerve quand je corrige les copies et j'en trouve beaucoup sans nom. J'ai déjà dit : « Beaucoup de monde n'a pas écrit son nom sur la feuille. » Ça vous semble quelque chose qu'un prof dirait ? Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## DearPrudence

Oui, ça peut se dire. Sinon, je pense qu'on dirait :
*"Vous êtes beaucoup à ne pas avoir écrit votre nom (sur la/votre feuille //) sur votre copie."* (I think that's what I'd use)*
"Beaucoup d'entre vous n'ont pas écrit leur nom sur leur copie."
*


----------



## faxwar

"Beaucoup parmi vous n'ont pas inscrit leurs noms sur leurs feuilles." (ils ont des noms et des feuilles différents, au singulier cela voudrait dire qu'ils ont une feuille en commun, me semble-t-il).


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci DearPrudence et faxwar. Je dois dire que cette question de singulier ou pluriel me turlupine depuis un bon moment. J'ai dit aussi de temps en temps : « Beaucoup d'élèves n'ont pas écrit leur nom. » (nom*s* au pluriel me semble faux)


----------



## faxwar

Je viens de demander confirmation à un prof de lettres et il me dit que si l'objet est commun à tous les élèves, on utilise le singulier, s'ils ont une feuille chacun, on utilisera le pluriel.


----------



## DearPrudence

La banque de dépannage linguistique semble dire que l'on peut utiliser "leur" ou "leurs" ("leur" au singulier est possible car il n'y a pas d'ambiguïté : chaque élève a une copie et écrit son nom (il est évident que tous les élèves n'ont pas le même nom en commun)).
Cette page indique de mettre au singulier :


> Si leur équivaut à le ou à la, il est au singulier et s'écrit leur (masculin ou féminin).
> _Ils portaient un chapeau sur leur tête nue (sur la tête)._
> Si leur équivaut à les, il est au pluriel et s'écrit leurs (masculin ou féminin).
> _La joie brillait dans leurs yeux (dans les yeux)._
> Les déterminants leur et leurs ne peuvent jamais être remplacés par lui.


Personnellement, je préfère le singulier, mais ce n'est pas parole d'évangile


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,

Plus familièrement, je dirais_ Il y en a plein qui ont oublié d'écrire leur nom._


----------



## DearPrudence

Oddmania said:


> Plus familièrement, je dirais_ Il y en a plein qui ont oublié d'écrire leur nom._


 Ah oui, je crois que c'était ça que j'avais sur le bout de la langue. Cela me semble la formulation la plus naturelle.
Et moins familièrement :
*"Il y en a beaucoup qui ont oublié d'écrire leur nom."*


----------



## janpol

je partage totalement l'avis de DP
un exemple : les trois amis ont confié leurs vêtements et leur montre à leur mère puis ils ont plongé dans le lac


----------



## Nicomon

Je partage aussi l'avis de DP.    
J'aurais dit (ou plutôt écrit parce que le « s » ne s'entend pas : 

- _Il y en a plusieurs qui ont oublié d'écrire leur nom sur leur copie/feuille._
_
- Chaque élève doit écrire son nom, mais il y en a plusieurs/beaucoup qui n'ont pas écrit le l_eur. 

Si j'écris _leurs noms_, ça me donne l'impression que chaque élève en a plus d'un. 

_- Il y a xx élèves dans la classe.  J'ai mis un certain temps à retenir tous leurs noms / le nom de chacun._


----------



## camotto

And how does it work in English, then ? Can you ask the pupils : "don't forget to write your names on your papers !", or say "Many of few forgot to write their names on their papers" ?


----------



## janpol

Charlie, je reviens sur la phrase de ton fil et j'en fais l'analyse logique "Ça m'énerve / quand je corrige les copies / et j'en trouve beaucoup sans nom" : Ça m'énerve  : proposition principale     quand je corrige les copies : subordonnée (temporelle)   et j'en trouve beaucoup sans nom : cette proposition est coordonnée à la précédente, elle est donc subordonnée aussi mais elle n'est introduite par aucune conjonction de subordination. "quand" devrait être répété mais il peut être remplacé par "que" : "Ça m'énerve quand je corrige les copies et que j'en trouve beaucoup sans nom"
"que" peut être sous entendu mais dans ce cas, "je" l'est aussi : "Ça m'énerve / quand je corrige les copies / et en trouve beaucoup sans nom"


----------



## Charlie Parker

Camotto, I would say exactly as you do: "Don't forget to write your names on your papers." or, perhaps more likely: "Don't forget to put/write your name on your paper. "Many of few" is not correct. I would say: "Many of you / quite a few of you / a good number of you / a fair number of you / a few of you (this implies fewer people than the previous options) forgot to write their name(s) on their paper(s)." Merci janpol. Ton commentaire va m'aider.


----------



## camotto

Thanks, Charlie Parker ! Oh God ! And there I was, thinking I was focussed... Many of few... What a joke ! Thanks for the rest of the answer : I was wondering about that plural thing in English... You're very helpful !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Charlie,

Pour en revenir à ta question d'il y a trois mois (!), il me vient : « _Bon nombre_ d'entre vous a oublié d'écrire son nom sur sa copie. ».
Ou alors plutôt une phrase avec une tournure impersonnelle : « Il manque bon nombre de noms sur ces copies... » (en brandissant le paquet de copies )


----------



## xiancee

Hi All
Je me souviens avoir entendu et dit "beaucoup trop de copies anonymes dans ce paquet"!


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Karine et xancee. Je suis sûr d'avoir une occasion d'employer vos phrases.


----------



## Nicomon

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Pour en revenir à ta question d'il y a trois mois (!), il me vient : « _Bon nombre_ d'entre vous a oublié d'écrire son nom sur sa copie. ».


 Salut Karine  Le dirais-tu vraiment?  Cette tournure « _Bon nombre d'entre vous_ » suivie du singulier ne m'est pas familière.





> Ou alors plutôt une phrase avec une tournure impersonnelle : « Il manque bon nombre de noms sur ces copies... » (en brandissant le paquet de copies )


 Je préfère cette version (quoique - peut-être à tort - je serais portée à ajouter « _un _» devant « _bon nombre »_) ou celle de xiancee, dans le même ordre d'idée.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Nico,


Nicomon said:


> Salut Karine  Le dirais-tu vraiment?  Cette tournure « _Bon nombre d'entre vous_ » suivie du singulier ne m'est pas familière. [...]


Tu as raison, le pluriel me semble plus naturel. C'est d'ailleurs ce que j'avais d'abord écrit à cause du sens, et puis bêtement, me relisant et voyant un apparent singulier, j'ai changé mon verbe. 
Alors : bon nombre d'entre vous _ont_... 
(par contre, il me venait bien bon nombre à la bouche sans _un_, qui n'est pas impossible non plus !)


----------



## Nicomon

Merci Karine. Il me semblait bien, aussi, que le pluriel « sonnait » mieux. 
C'est surtout dans la deuxième suggestion, impersonnelle et après « il manque » que je suis portée à ajouter « un ».


----------



## Vianney

Pourquoi personne n'a pensé qu'il y avait simplement un petit problème dans la traduction initiale ?

Pourquoi avoir remplacé "gens" par "monde"

Il faut dire aux élèves, comme en anglais : "Beaucoup de gens n'ont pas écrit leur nom sur leur feuille."

Les gens ont l'esprit tordu pour aller chercher midi à quatorze heures...

On pourrait mieux dire en classe :
"Il y en a beaucoup qui n'ont pas écrit leur nom sur leur feuille"

mais j'imagine qu'on peut aussi reformuler la phrase anglaise dans ce sens


----------



## Chimel

Vianney said:


> Pourquoi avoir remplacé "gens" par "monde"


Parce que Charlie enseigne à des élèves assez jeunes et qu'il ne me paraît très naturel, dans ce cas, de s'adresser à eux en disant "Beaucoup de gens". Mais dans la bouche d'un prof d'unif s'adressant à des étudiants, oui, d'accord.


----------



## Vianney

Il faut peut-être traduire alors par "Beaucoup n'ont pas écrit leur nom sur leur feuille."
Je pense possible que "many people" est traduisible par "beaucoup de gens" et "a lot of people" par "beaucoup"

mais ce n'est qu'une hypothèse.


----------



## Itisi

Vous êtes nombreux à ne pas avoir etc


----------



## Nicomon

Vianney said:


> Il faut dire aux élèves, comme en anglais : "Beaucoup de gens n'ont pas écrit leur nom sur leur feuille."


 Désolée, mais je ne suis pas d'accord.  Perso, je n'aime pas le son de _beaucoup de gens_. 
Je dirais à la rigueur _bien des gens_ ou en langage plus familier _des tas de gens_, mais pas dans le contexte de Charlie où je dirais... ce que j'ai écrit au post 10 en 2011. 

Au Québec_  plusieurs _a un sens plus large qui correspond souvent à _beaucoup/un grand nombre.  _À ce sujet, cette page de la BDL

Sinon (dans les cas où _monde _ne convient pas) je traduirais _people _par _personnes _plutôt que _gens_. 
_Many people = un grand nombre de personnes / de nombreuses personnes.
_
Et si c'était_ 100 people_  il serait carrément fautif de dire _100 gens.   _


----------



## Vianney

"Bien des gens" c'est une expression générale. Ici il s'agit de personnes particulières.

La bonne phrase est "Beaucoup n'ont pas écrit leur nom sur leur feuille."


----------



## Itisi

Il vaudrait mieux éviter d'avoir à dire 'gens' ou 'personnes', parce que ça ne paraît pas naturel quand il s'agit d'élèves.  C'est pourquoi j'avais suggéré un moyen de contourner ça... (#24)


----------



## Nicomon

Bien d'accord, Itisi.   Mais il se peut que d'autres lisent ce fil dans un contexte différent de celui de Charlie.
Je suis d'ailleurs étonnée qu'il ait écrit "people" en anglais en parlant de ses élèves.  Plutôt que "a lot of students" ou "a lot of you".

C'est de façon générale que je préfère traduire  "people" par « _personnes_ » plutôt que par « _gens _» (qui m'énerve!)

Pour moi - quand « monde » ne convient pas... « Il y en a plusieurs qui » (Québec)/ « Il y en a un bon nombre  qui » et
« Vous êtes nombreux à » conviennent autant l'un que l'autre.
Le premier est simplement plus proche de "A lot of people didn't", qui ne s'adresse pas directement à eux.  

Aussi : _Bien des élèves n'ont pas..._


----------



## Itisi

Oui, je sais que d'autres personnes liront ce fil, mais étant donné qu'on réclame toujours un context avant de répondre, il me semble que les réponses qu'on donne devraient s'appliquer particulièrement à ce contexte...Je vais voir si je peux trouver une directive officielle à ce sujet, ça fait un bout de temps que je me pose la question...


----------



## Nicomon

Ben disons que j'ai répondu... à diverses options.   

Au risque de me répéter, je ne comprends pas pourquoi Charlie a écrit "people".
Mais je sais qu'il aime avoir des tas d'options.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Now I can't remember why I said "people." I suppose it's not really correct or logical. I should have said "a lot of you...", but I've heard other teachers talk this way. I've even heard "A lot of you folks didn't..."


----------

